# JCheckbox ja oder nein



## Bastik1007 (7. Jun 2011)

Ich würde gerne überprüfen, ob die CheckBox aktiv ist oder nicht.

Habe auch schon bei JCheckBox (Java Platform SE 7 b141) geguckt. Da steht ja 


```
public JCheckBox(String text,
         boolean selected)
```

das habe ich so bei mir umgesetzt:


```
boolean selected;
	  	JCheckBox back = new JCheckBox("Hintergrund",selected);
...
			   	if (selected == true) {
			   		l.setBackground(Color.RED);
			   	} 
			   	else {
			   		l.setForeground(Color.RED);
			   	}
```
l ist mein Label
aber er macht immer die Schriftfarbe, also Foreground rot, selbst wenn ich die checkbox aktivier.


----------



## tfa (7. Jun 2011)

Du musst die Checkbox schon fragen, ob sie aktiviert ist: [c]back.isSelected()[/c]. Außerdem musst du auf Änderungen der Box reagieren können, z.B. mit Hilfe eines ActionsListeners.


----------



## Bastik1007 (7. Jun 2011)

Ich habe einen Button, der, wenn er gedrückt wird, überprüft, ob die Checkbox aktiv bzw. nicht aktiv ist. Es wundert mich, dass 
	
	
	
	





```
if (selected == false) { Anweisung ;
```
 funktioniert, aber das andere nicht. So reagiere ich ja drauf, ob etwas mit der Checkbox passiert...

Das mit dem .isSelected() hab ich noch nicht ganzv erstanden, also wie man es benutzt...

Edit: Mal wieder nach meinem Post direkt verstanden, wie es geht  ich sollte erst testen, dann posten....


----------



## kindofobsessed (7. Jun 2011)

Nach meiner Meinung nach musst du den Booleanwert noch setzten
indem du so schreibst:

```
boolean selected;
JCheckBox back = new JCheckBox("Hintergrund",selected);
selected=back.isSelected();
```

Bin aber selbst noch Anfänger.


----------

